# I'm so Bad!



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Bought a clamshell of beautiful strawberries... my dinner.

Rinsed, drained and put them on a plate - Gorgeous and healthy - until each one was dipped in hot fudge.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I can't say that I blame you. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That sounds amazing


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I had pizza last night...lots of it. Tried to fool myself into justifying it by sitting in front of the tv and eating a bunch of fresh cherries afterwards. Yeah, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> I had pizza last night...lots of it. Tried to fool myself into justifying it by sitting in front of the tv and eating a bunch of fresh cherries afterwards. Yeah, it doesn't work like that.


Have you tried the "Fathead Pizza"? the crust is made with mozzarella, cream cheese and almond flour. I also add some garlic powder and itallian seasoning. Pretty low in carbs and very, very acceptable as a crust substitute. Even my boyfriend (who is thin as a rail, eats more in a day than I do in a week... hate him) loves this pizza. I use a lot of meat and cheese toppings, some veggies and go easy on the tomato sauce. It is also VERY filling.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I like to make pizza using a tortilla and a very hot oven: The grams of carbs is on the package so it is easy to work it into my diet.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmm. Doesn't sound much like a weight loss forum to me... We all eat or drink foods that are counter prouductive to losing weight and getting healthier, but I don't understand the 'bragging" about it. Misery loves company?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

My big "cheat" was going over to a friend's house for dinner a couple of weeks back and having a small baked potato and a tiny slice of key lime pie. I ate that mostly to be polite, not so much that I wanted either. 

I want to lose weight more than I want any specific food. I have a goal in mind and it's a long way off. My short term goal is only 4 pounds away as of this morning. That's only to get back to where I was when I broke my leg 2-1/2 years ago. After that, I have another 65 pounds to go, which would get me back to "one-derland"!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

light rain said:


> Hmmm. Doesn't sound much like a weight loss forum to me... We all eat or drink foods that are counter prouductive to losing weight and getting healthier, but I don't understand the 'bragging" about it. Misery loves company?


Don't know if it's so much "bragging" about it, as poking fun at myself. Everyone does things like this once in a while. Why not laugh about it and move on? Or should we beat our selves up over it and become guilt ridden and morose?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

But after you commented several folks repeated their slips/poor choices as if in a cammadiere. Again, I speculate was this response anticipated??? Too bad...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

light rain, why do you care? Why do you want to hammer on this? Are you trying to make me feel guilty about posting something I did? 
People answered anyway they wished. I had no expectations about any comments. You are the only one who is keeping on being negative about this.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

light rain said:


> Hmmm. Doesn't sound much like a weight loss forum to me... We all eat or drink foods that are counter prouductive to losing weight and getting healthier, but I don't understand the 'bragging" about it. *Misery loves company?*


Yes, it does. 

It's also a way for us to tell Wolf mom that she's not the only one who has a slip-up from time to time. It's the equivalent of seeing your friend get stuck sitting in the corner by themselves and you dragging your chair over to sit beside them so they won't be alone anymore. 

Had 90 pounds to lose when I started. 20 down, 70 to go.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Well if that is your take on this subject I guess it is as valid as mine. The proof will be if folks that want to lose weight actually do. Time will tell.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Wolf mom I care because I personally see, in my own family what havoc obesity has done. It is not just a matter of being a little overweight . It is high blood pressure, joints falling apart, shortened life spans, immobility and I could go on and on. It is self-inflicted disease and the folks that make a profit on it are more than happy to participate in the decline. And while folks are making humor about it, generations are becoming more and more dependent on big drug companies to provide the magic pill for good health.

And when we "laugh"about something like obesity, isn't that a way of accepting and approving it?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I must have really missed something. I even went back and read through the thread again. 

I didn't see anyone laughing about obesity. (??)


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The underlying message I am seeing on this thread is that one binge will not ruin your diet unless you let it. People are not laughing at obesity, people are saying that it is the long run that counts. They are putting one break in a diet in perspective.

Laughing does not necessarily mean that it is not taken seriously. Laughter can be a way to put things in perspective. One wrong meal does not ruin many weeks of hard work unless you decide that you are unable to stay on a diet. So, people shared their own mistakes to put things in perspective: it is the long run that is critical, not one meal

Laughing is a coping method: ask any comedian. There is a reason comedy was so popular during the great Depression. Laughing does not signify a lack of caring.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you Terri. 
If I felt guilty over every mistake I made, I'd be a thousand pounds. Acknowledging what I did, accepting my mistake and moving on seems to work. 

Lots of people eat to suppress their emotions - guilt being one of them.


----------

